# Java Wafe Cigar Review - Sweet chocolate



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This isn't a cigar, it's a candy bar... And I'm not complaining! This is a great dessert smoke for after dinner, or for a quick puff on the go. No...

Read the full review here: Java Wafe Cigar Review - Sweet chocolate


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a Java, it was a box press not a wafe... and it was pretty good, although not quite a chocolatey as I would have figured that it would be.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

nice choice.. one of my favorite cigars after a big dinner!


----------

